# Moderation - Secondary Infertility Board



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi to all on the Secondary Infertility Board  

Just a quick message to let you know that I'm your new board Moderator 

I just want to wish all of you lots of luck   and a massive congratulations to all the posters who have since been blessed with the arrival of their lo's following secondary infertility  

Please let me know if you have any problems or queries with this board.

I look forward to getting to know everyone 

Angie x


----------

